# Will Chatham - Nail Collector



## flipshawtii (Oct 14, 2010)

This image almost made me gag:

"My nail collection began in 1983. Since then, it has been spilled 3 times. Each time, I managed to save about 80% of the collection. It was lost in my basement for about 2 years as well. I have been very careful not to allow others to contribute to the collection. It contains both toe and finger nails. Once, when I licked the nails, I made a girl in my college drama class cry.

This is the second box to ever house the collection. The first box became too worn from going on trips, being tossed around in backpacks, and being handled by the curious."

What do you think of this? He's a web designer, just like what I'm trying to be aha! This man is married by the way...


----------

